# Sticky  2016 Photo Contest Winners Gallery



## 1stGold13

*January

Theme: Golden Smiles

Joanne & Asia*


----------



## 1stGold13

*February

Theme: Must Love Goldens

Otis-Agnes*


----------



## 1stGold13

*March

Theme: Silly Goldens

fourlakes*


----------



## Ivyacres

*APRIL

THEME: MY GOLDEN FAVORITE

JAMM*


----------



## Ivyacres

*MAY

THEME: SPRING HAS SPRUNG

HAPPY









*


----------



## Ivyacres

*JUNE

THEME: UPSIDE DOWN GOLDENS

HELO'S MOM











*


----------



## Ivyacres

*JULY*

*THEME: DRESSED TO THE 9'S*

*KMULLEN*


----------



## Ivyacres

*AUGUST

THEME: NAUGHTY TIME*

*Kalhayd









*


----------



## Ivyacres

*SEPTEMBER

THEME: RUB-A-DUB GOLDEN

NASH666*


----------



## Ivyacres

*OCTOBER

THEME: FALL FOLLIES

BRIGUY









*


----------



## Ivyacres

*November*

*November

Theme: Action Shots

Capt Jack*


----------



## Ivyacres

*December*

*Theme: Goldens and their Family

ceegee*


----------

